# 2018 Haunt 'The BoneYard'



## crewl1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Here is my setup for 2018 , using a skeleton theme.

Only prop not active is the porch skeleton as it uses the JawDuino from ButtonBanger.com (thanks!) and I need to be behind the scenes to mike it and talk to the kids.

It also uses an RC control to swivel the head to follow the kids.
Other prop movements are a combination of wiper, ceiling fan and mirror ball motors.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## crewl1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Quick video of Halloween night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like the skeleton couple on a turntable (?). I've not seen anything like that before.

I see you have the Bone Chillers projection - perfect for your theme.


----------



## crewl1 (Sep 20, 2016)

RoxyBlue said:


> I really like the skeleton couple on a turntable (?). I've not seen anything like that before.
> 
> I see you have the Bone Chillers projection - perfect for your theme.


Thanks! The couple are on a PVC pipe frame mounted on a bicycle wheel, driven by a mirrorball motor.

Speed was a little slower than I wanted so if I ever do it again I'll look for something with a little more RPM.

I was happy to find the Bone Chillers video, it was exactly what I needed.


----------



## OnZProwl (Apr 30, 2017)

That is a great display! I really like the fact the whole yard has movement all over. I am hoping to achieve something more like that next year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your skellies really got it going on


----------

